# Pre- vs Post-2000 Hymer B class models



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

:?: More questions from the newbie researcher following a week in Mojacar jealously gazing out of my hotel balcony at retired wild-campers in Hymers! 8)

*ENGINES*
From my tireless research it seems that pre-2000 models (e.g. B544, B584 etc) have 2.5litre Fiat Ducato diesel engines and later ones are mostly 2.8litres. I am presuming that the later engines are the "common rail" type. How do the earlier engines compare for reliability and fuel consumption?

*FLOORS*
It also appears that earlier models don't have double floors. Does this mean that the later ones are more effectively "winterised" or is it just an improvement on storage?

*NEWER LATER OR OLDER SOONER?*
I am thinking about saving up for a post-2000 model but may be tempted to start with an older model sooner at a cheaper price and then perhaps move up to a newer model after a few year's experience. An overcab class 544 Swing also entered my mind, although the B class Hymers really have the main appeal. I assume that the general low mileage of well-looked-after older models should ensure reliable long distance motoring on the continent. I don't want to buy a van that I am not confident to drive for long distances nor do I want to spend valuable leisure time with oily hands and spanners! Any comments on reliability, economy, performance and suitability for the winter most gratefully received.

Pete


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, Pete i have also been researching info on 2.8 engines and have twice asked the question if all 2.8 where commonrail (jtd) or 2.8tdi and if so how do you tell the difference but on both occasions never got a good responce or answer so i hope you have more luck than me.
sorry i can't be of more help.

colin.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I'me sure there are more technical ways But

This as the 2.8JTD <<HERE>>

This is a 2.8TD http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9493.html&highlight=


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete
Have you considered a Mercedes base Hymer? They are built on almost bulletproof chassis and running gear and the engines are rock solid. The Mercedes also gives an option for an auto box which the Fiat doesn't, not sure if that is important to you but it certainly gives an easier drive in my opinion. I seem to remember that the Mercedes units are better insulated than the Fiat versions, but check that out.
Here is a link to a Mercedes Hymer for your consideration. It is also worth reading through this website as they really do know a lot about Hymers and are really friendly and helpful people.

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Older or younger*

I'd echo that. Mercedes every time. But more than that, the pre-2000 cabinet work and finish seems much much better, and more robust. You can look at a van that's 10 years old, and it seems to have worn really well; some of the newer ones have hinges hanging off, and nasty flimsy fittings.

My ideal would be a 97 - 99 680 - but I need to sell my own 640, and fund the difference first !

Smick


----------

